# Headphone wire got HARD



## Sebastian-san (Oct 14, 2018)

My headphone wire got hard where it touches my arm. Have them a year now. What should I do now? Please help its hard like plastic... almost.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2018)

you need to replace it. This is a chemical reaction. The same thing happens to rubber objects that come in contact with other oils like automotive, or mineral.

To have it not happen you can try something like a headset that offers a braided cable. The process that happened to yours is not reversible.


----------



## Sebastian-san (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2018)

NP, friend of mine used mineral oil to cool his machine. All the wires that ran into it did that at the point they touched the oil after a few months they were like plastic tubing and totally stiff.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 14, 2018)

Stop watching porn ! ... sorry couldn't resist.

All kidding aside, I have found these days that all sorts of frequently handled rubber things are disintegrating:

-Phone charging cords ... usually need to but 2 replacements for each one over time before replacing them
-Lifestrong phone cases ... 18 months

You'll notice that mouse and many other cables these days now come with braided sheaths.   While we gave up on wireless KBs and mice, the one thing that is a given here as with most of our users is wireless headphones.

a)  Because when you standup, likely ripping them off ya head
b)  For the reasons you mention

My son had the cables replaced at the factory on his $300+ Sennheissers.  Since it would take 3 weeks, he bought a Logitech G930 headset.  Since the Senn's came back, they sit largely unused.  Have three G933s here, and if not for the stoopid LEDs (turned off since came outta box), I'd consider them ideal


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 14, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Stop watching porn ! ... sorry couldn't resist.


SAVAGE !


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 14, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Stop watching porn ! ... sorry couldn't resist.


I was thinking that upon seeing the thread title, got a little weary before opening it


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 14, 2018)

Keep on topic and enough of the short and pointless posts.


----------

